
Guess What Happened When JPMorgan's CEO Visited Elizabeth Warren's Office - evo_9
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/31/elizabeth-warren-jamie-dimon_n_6972182.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592
======
dreamweapon
_Suddenly Dimon got quiet. He leaned back and slowly smiled. “So hit me with a
fine. We can afford it.”_

In which Dimon lucidly articulates for us why fines will never be sufficient
-- and that these people _won 't_ start behaving themselves unless they start
facing the same penalty that the rest of face for (in general) much lesser
transgressions -- namely, jail time, and outright expropriation of their
holdings.

